# AVID announces Pro Tools 11



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Of course they aren't supporting my 2008 iMac. Mofos.

http://www.soundonsound.com/news?NewsID=16070


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Something I really can't get too excited about. The company is in serious financial trouble and it remains to be seen how they will get out of their nose dive, so that makes me not want to join the parade.

I have pro tools loaded on my computer, but only because the name attracts some business attention and there may be a time when someone drops into the studio and wants to edit or transfer a project.

I made the decision several years ago when I switched from analogue to digital not to adopt PT as my tool of choice, even though it was the "industry standard". I was really not comfortable working in software that demanded you only use their hardware as an interface. I have never added up how much money that decision saved me, but I can only guess it is a lot 

The updates look very good for someone who is a PT user and already has a lot invested in the system and work flow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

@hardasmum: where'd you read that your 2008 Mac isn't supported?

@ronmac: what do you run if not ProTools?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> @ronmac: what do you run if not ProTools?


My primary DAW is Reaper, using Adobe Audition as an embedded editor. A great combo for me, considering the work I do and the workflow I have developed over the years.

I also have Cubase, Presonus Studio 1 and PT loaded, but haven't used them combined more than a dozen times for anything productive. Clients recognize the name and seem to think it is important for me to have PT, but not once has anyone ever asked me during or after a session that I switch to that product for their project.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

How is PT for MIDI work? I've always stayed away from it because earlier versions were audio-only and when MIDI support came around it was lagging behind the tools I was using at the time. I've stayed with Logic for a little over half a decade now because of the MIDI support but it's almost a dead product in Apple's line up now. And honestly, I've never thought the UI was that great when it came to audio editing -- lots of "weird" happens that you just learn to live with. I'd be all for a "tighter" UI experience if ProTools has that.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I think every platform has its plusses and minuses. The key is to find the one who's plusses matter to you the most and minuses matter to you the least.


That's really the essence of it, right there. Finding a set of tools that does what you want is all that matters.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

iaresee said:


> @hardasmum: where'd you read that your 2008 Mac isn't supported?
> 
> @ronmac: what do you run if not ProTools?


http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/compatibility/Pro-Tools-11-Qualified-Apple-Computers


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/compatibility/Pro-Tools-11-Qualified-Apple-Computers


Wow. No Core 2 Duo support. That does suck. I was going to do a hardware refresh in July after Apple announces their upgrades. I guess it doesn't mean it won't run, it's just not tested or supported.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is an interesting and reasoned take by an experienced user who debunks the "I gotta have it because it is the standard". I don't have any stake in this argument, as I am very happy using the tools that I have.

http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?p=1157426#post1157426



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyman_sam*
> _Makes sense. I guess Pro Tools still is king because it is a good product. I can't imagine all those pros using it if it was no good.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

